# Alexander Nowell on the law-gospel distinction



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2020)

... _Sch_. The Law teacheth us our duty towards God, and our Neighbour, and chargeth us straightly to do the same:  promising everlasting life to such as do fulfil the Law, and threatning eternal damnation to such as do break the same. ...

_Ma_. What doth the Gospel?

_Sch_. It promiseth that God, through faith in Christ, will be merciful to forgive the offenders of the Law, such as be sorry therefore, and purpose to amend. ...

For more, see Alexander Nowell on the law-gospel distinction.

I decided to check this guy out after seeing him quoted in Samuel Miller's work on _The Ruling Elder_. From what I can gather, even though he was Dean of St Paul's Cathedral, he wanted the Church of England to be more presbyterial, i.e. to adopt ruling elders (see his larger catechism, pp 218-19).


----------

